# TEXAS AUTO DIRECT



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

has anyone on here delt with texas auto direct in stafford.the good the bad if any.they seem to have some good prices on trucks.thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Bought a 99 Z71 from them a few years ago. Actually found the truck on eBay, then drove over to look at it at their warehouse. Very impressive assortment of vehicles, friendly staff without the pressure of a typical dealership, and prices were unbeatable. I'd buy from them again.

Here's their ebay website. I offered several thousand less than their "buy it now" price, and they took it.

http://stores.ebay.com/Texas-Direct-Auto_W0QQsspagenameZL2QQtZkm


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

My fishing bud got his son a truck through them, he had no problems.


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

looks like they have some fair prices


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

I to bought a 05 dodge 3500 from them in 2005 kept it till 2007 when i bought a new one, I put about 60k miles on it never had a problem.....


----------

